# Bloated female cherry barbs



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 29 G planted tank with a sponge filter that has been running for a little over a year.
The residents are 
10 black neon tetras
10 cherry barbs
1 male betta

For the last 2 months the female cherry barbs have been really swollen around the tummy. Initially I thought they might just have lots of eggs. But the tummy seems to be bloated all the time.

I feed TetraMin tropical fishfood flakes 2 times a day. I change 15 gallons of water once a week.

Any suggestions or comments are welcome.

Thanks,
Ami


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Try feeding them soaked stuff or frozen foods...my tetras didn't do well with flakes unless they were soaked first, this can cause bloat. 

Also, feed them only once per day...I mean you CAN feed them twice in small amounts so they're not ravenous every time you feed them, but be careful not to over-feed.

Since it's all ten of your females, that's my only guess aside from eggs as well. Females are naturally more plump than males, but if they actually look BLOATED and not just round happy girls...it's likely the food, too much or not soaked right.

If the food is the problem, less or soaked may help reduce that. Feeding them shelled peas will too(nothing canned, use fresh or frozen and cook them until they're squishy and remove the shells, cut them in quarters for them to eat).

Are they having any other issues aside from that(loss of appetite, aggression, lethargy, bobbing from side to side while swimming...)?

What are your water parameters and temp?


----------



## Ami (May 27, 2011)

Sylverclaws said:


> Try feeding them soaked stuff or frozen foods...my tetras didn't do well with flakes unless they were soaked first, this can cause bloat.
> 
> Also, feed them only once per day...I mean you CAN feed them twice in small amounts so they're not ravenous every time you feed them, but be careful not to over-feed.
> 
> ...



Thanks !
The fish don't have any other problems (from the list you mentioned). They're active and eat well.
My water is at 78 F with zero ammonia and nitrites. The nitrates are around 10 ppm.
I'll feed them once. Will soak the flakes as well.
Have a good one.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Try adding in some live plants, especially things like small anubias nana and stem plants. That should help lower your Nitrates as well. It's within safe levels for most fish, but tetras can be touchy about it. You can also do another water change during the week, just a small one like maybe 5-10% without the vacuum. That could help as well.


----------

